# OK..OK.. another what is it bullet question



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The replies to my last two questions have been great and very helpful so I have another one for you all.

I bought a Safe and moved my guns into it and with that and the reloading bench/room thread from Huge29 I have been inspired to clean and reorganize my gun/reloading room.

In doing that I was finally able to go through all of the stuff that I have got from my father and my father-in-law and have come up with a lot of different stuff I don't use or don't know exactly what it is.

I have a few 30-06 cartridges where the bullet has a brass tip, not just colored brass but it is metal and looks brass. Do any of you know what the bullet is?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks DallanC.

I do have some old stuff still new in the box of different bullets.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Armor piercing rounds for deer wearing kevlar vests?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They were actually considered the bullets to purchase back in the 60's and 70's. I shot a few deer with them out of my old 06.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> They were actually considered the bullets to purchase back in the 60's and 70's. I shot a few deer with them out of my old 06.


Yeah, me too. They had the best trajectory so we bought them back then. I'm sure I still have a partial boxes left over in 243 308 and 30-06.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Armor piercing rounds for deer wearing kevlar vests?


No, the way I remember it the bronze point pushed the bullet back, the lead core back, causing the bullet to mushroom.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have boxes of those bronze points and I still use them for deer hunting. They are great! I have some silver tips too! $3.70 a box back in the day.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have boxes of those bronze points and I still use them for deer hunting. They are great! I have some silver tips too! $3.70 a box back in the day.


I have heard that the old ammo in the original box is worth a lot to collectors, does anyone know if that is the case?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is worth more than the price that is on the box but unless you have a few cases of it I would just shoot it.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> It is worth more than the price that is on the box but unless you have a few cases of it I would just shoot it.


I was thinking of trading old ammo that I don't use for ammo that I do.

I do have a box of Western X 25-20, I looked it up on Gun broker and they are asking $50 to over $100 a box for these.

I have boxes of several calibers that I don't use, for example, 4 boxes of 303 British, 2 boxes of 35 Remington, 3 boxes of 25-35, 2 boxes of 32 Remington, 3 boxes of 22 Hornet, a box of 38 Auto, 4 boxes of 257 Roberts. I may keep the 257 Roberts, I have always wanted to get rifle in 257 Roberts. And then a lot of reloading bullets and cases in calibers that I don't use.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Winchester had their "silver Tip" so Remington had to come up with something...."Bronze Point". They wanted to go with "Gold Tip" to out class Winchester, but alas...


----------

